# [mail] lien hypertext sur une image



## 731710 (24 Novembre 2014)

bonjour à tous,

Je veux mettre une icône twitter dans une de mes signatures pré-enregistre qui renvoie à ma timeline. j'ai récupérer un logo, je l'ai redimensionné, sauvegarder au format .jpg, insérer dans ma signature. jusque la tout va bien. je mets ensuite l'image en surbrillance, tape commande + K. pour info pas de réponse, je passe donc par le menu édition. Je precise qu'en dessous de mon image, j'ai deux ligne avec mon adresse. 
Je referme ensuite la fenêtre avec mes signature pré-enregistre, je m'envoi un mail pour vérifier. résultat, l'image ne renvoie à rien et c'est la ligne de texte qui prends le lien.... Mystère. 
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider, j'aimerai vraiment avoir ce petit bouton coloré en bas de mon mail 
D'avance merci pour vos réponses.

vincent


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

 bizarre, je n'ai aucun mal à faire ce que tu souhaites obtenir.

Toutefois, j'ai eu un problème avec le texte qui était en dessous de la photo, et qui lors d'un essai (un seul) a "pris le lien" (l'info-bulle montrait l'URL).

Je crois que tu devrais faire la manip sans texte dans un premier temps : copier-coller l'image, la sélectionner, faire Cmd + k, tu dois obtenir une fenêtre pour saisir l'URL, coller l'URL.

T'envoyer un mail pour tester.

Si ok, ensuite tu peux modifier la signature en ajoutant le texte voulu.


----------



## 731710 (24 Novembre 2014)

Merci Renaud d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre, mais j'ai déjà essayer sans le texte du dessous. J'appuie comme un âne sur le bouton une fois le mail reçu et rien ne se passe... Je me demande si ce n'est pas mail qui déconne.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2014)

Si tu veux, envoie moi les éléments (image + lien) par MP pour que je teste.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h16 ----------

Avec tes éléments, j'arrive à faire ce que tu souhaites, mais ce n'est pas parfait, car, si l'image est bien active, le lien "déborde" sur le texte au dessus ou en dessous, c'est à dire que bien que je n'aie sélectionné QUE l'image pour coller l'URL, j'ai selon les essais, la ligne de texte au dessus ou en dessous qui se souligne en bleu et se comporte comme un lien.

Peut être ne faudrait-il pas encadrer l'image avec du texte au dessous ET en dessous.

Les essais que j'avais faits de mon côté fonctionnaient mais avec du texte soit au dessus, soit en dessous, jamais les deux à la fois.

M'enfin, ça a l'air assez foireux, car pas complètement reproductible...


----------



## 731710 (24 Novembre 2014)

Je suis bien d'accord. Je fais un lien sur l'image pas sur le texte. C'est assez incroyable qu'une commande aussi simple ne puisse pas être effectuer par un logiciel de mail... Enfin. Je vais le faire remonter chez apple histoire de leur casser un peu les pieds. Je te remercie pour ton aide. Passe une bonne soirée.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2014)

Merci de même.

J'ai essayé en préparant l'ensemble dans TexEdit et non pas dans les signatures de Mail, puis en collant cet ensemble dans la signature, puis en sélectionnant l'image et en collant l'URL (Cmd + k), mais à nouveau j'ai ton adresse qui devient un lien...


----------



## 731710 (24 Novembre 2014)

Agaçant


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

 j'obtiens un résultat parfait, avec tes éléments, si je mets l'image SOUS le texte, comme suit : 

Prénom Nom
n° téléphone
(ligne de points)
Adresse ligne 1
Adresse ligne 2
(Image ici)

Avec cette disposition, la zone adresse a un fonctionnement normal quand tu amènes le pointeur dessus : proposition de créer un nouveau contact, et proposition d'afficher l'endroit dans "Plans".

Et je trouve que ça présente mieux que la disposition que tu proposais.

Je pense que le problème que tu avais hier est dû au fait que le système détecte des éléments de "Contact" (nom prénom téléphone, et adresse) de part et d'autre de l'image, et n'arrive pas à gérer ça correctement.


----------



## 731710 (25 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je me suis réveillé avec la même idée  Je viens d'effectuer les modifs comme tu me l'as écris. Effectivement l'adresse n'est plus prise et un lien est créer, mais lorsque je passe dessus, il il y en effet un lien qui apparait dans une info-bulle, mais rien ne se produit. pas d'ouverture du lien....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2014)

Bizarre, je t'envoie par MP le fichier avec ta signature, qui fonctionne pour moi.

Quitte Mail, et place le fichier dans ce dossier : 

~/Library/Mail/V2/MailData/Signatures

Ensuite ouvre Mail et teste.


----------



## 731710 (25 Novembre 2014)

Surement je m'y prends mal, mais tu lui  à donné un nom à la signature, parce qu'elle n'apparait pas dans la liste de les choix...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2014)

Chez moi elle s'appelle, par défaut, "Signature N°1".

Quand tu vas dans Mail / Préférences / Signatures / Toutes les signatures, elle n'y figure pas ?

Si jamais elle est dans "Toutes les signatures", glisse là sur ton compte à gauche pour l'ajouter à CE compte.


----------



## 731710 (25 Novembre 2014)

J'iamgine que cela vient du fait que le fichier playlist n'ai pas été modifié.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2014)

Oui effectivement j'ai testé, introduire le fichier signature, ça ne marche pas, car le AllSignatures.plist n'est pas mis à jour, de cette façon.

Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu n'arriverais pas au même résultat que moi.

Veux-tu qu'on essaie de régler ça par Skype ou Messages ? 
Si oui envoie moi tes coordonnées Skype ou AIM si tu as.

Je suis dispo cet après-midi.


----------



## 731710 (25 Novembre 2014)

Pardon pour le temps de réponse. je suis on-line assez souvent.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

 j'ai noté ton identifiant, je pense qu'il est préférable que tu édites ton message pour le supprimer...

Je t'ai envoyé une demande de contact par Skype.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2014)

Finalement le problème a été réglé en créant une signature HTML.

De nombreux tutos sont disponibles sur Internet pour les non spécialistes.
https://www.google.fr/search?newwin....0....0...1c.1.58.serp..0.19.1751._c76FZBDmSg

Je me suis inspiré de : http://macquebec.com/comment-creer-une-signature-html-pour-mail-mountain-lion/

Et de : http://www.e-systemes.com/live-blog/une-signature-html-pour-mail-sur-mac-os-x/1358/


----------



## 731710 (26 Novembre 2014)

Bien Joué Renaud31. Merci pour ton aide précieuse


----------

